# The Greatest Stocking on a 10gal EVER!!



## brandon12777 (May 13, 2008)

.......I am pretty much speechless what can I even say?

http://phoenix.craigslist.org/for/693983518.html

Copy/paste below in case it gets flagged.

_I AM NOT SELLING THE FISH... THEY COME WITH IT.

10 Gallon Aquarium, with hood, lights, plants, gravel, very nice setup (which you can of course redo) im asking $100 or best offer for the whole setup, which includes a rehoming fee for the fish. I am not selling them they come with it. They are a Jack Dempsey and a Green Terror and a 4" Pleco (algae eater) Food included (pellets and blood worms) as well as live bait. The fish are about 6 months old, they are about 3" long each, and the pleco is a medium sized and does a great job. Tank water needs to be changed but will be done during rehoming anyway. located near 67th ave and the 101, call 602-518-6492 or text to that number, or reply to this email Thanks!

PICS available upon request._


----------



## Joels fish (Nov 17, 2007)

:roll:


----------



## Dewdrop (Nov 20, 2007)

I think I can top that :wink: 
I've got 2 N. venustus, a C. borleyi, a yellow lab, and some kind of red top zebra in a 10g. tank. :lol:

The lab is the biggest fish. He's close a year old and was getting picked on in the main 55g.tank. So he's just there until I return him to the LFS.
My daughter had a small N. venustus that died so I recently got these 2 very tiny ones because she likes them so well and I'm planning on an even bigger tank than the 55g. eventually. The 10g. is serving as a partial grow out tank for them, the C. borleyi, and red top zebra. I think I'll return the red top zebra to the LFS eventually, I thought I was getting another C.borleyi when I got it :roll: . Also these fish are helping cycle the tank to get it ready for fry. I couldn't find any biospira but used another bacteri booster & ornaments from the 55g. tank and so much filter media from it that the cycling is going really great. The 10g. will be a fry tank soon. I really wasn't using the 10g. as their permanent home lol but thought it would be cute to share my 10g. stocking list.


----------

